# Munich Classic



## RobB (21/5/16)

Danstar's "Munich Classic" was released over a year ago, but there's nothing on here about it and very little on other forums. Note that this is not the same strain as their underwhelming "Munich" which is still in production and which is also marketed as a weissbier yeast. I suspect that the generally negative response to Munich has been putting people off trying Munich Classic.

It's advertised as being selected from the Doemens Institute, with some internet sleuths claiming it's Doemens #479 and others claiming that Doemens #479 is the same strain as Weihenstefan W68 (aka Wyeast 3068). Great if it's true, but what I have found is internet tyre-kicking rather than actual evidence. Surely if that particular strain was available in dry form, it would be flying off the shelves and generating excitement on brewing sites?

Has anyone tried it and what can you report?


----------

